# Smiths Owners' Club



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I guess I mean the English made non Timefactors variety, but hey, all welcome.

1964 Astral


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Only have a Timefactors one.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Snap for the Everest.


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Down to one old Smiths now, and the obligatory modern Everest Explorer



Do have a battered old Astral national 17 as well that I keep looking for a donar dial and crystal for


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Just the modern Everest. It's actually the third one I've owned... I keep selling them and re-buying when I realise I miss it. Perhaps there's a lesson in there somewhere?

Rob


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Seen a few of the Welsh ones already on this thread so I guess I'm safe to post these:

1952 Smiths Empire Y201 'Anzac'










1964 Smiths YC452


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Some of mine...


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Not as classy as the above watches but I can join in know thanks to Roy for finding a replacement movement cheers buddy , any way this is my first smiths and I love the vintage worn look of the strap


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Not a very good example and doesn't get much wrist time , but it was free, so can't complain.


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi,

Thought I would add a couple of photos from my collection:



















The Imperials are manual wind, the one with the bracelet even has a Smiths clasp which is fairly unusual and rare. Both the Everest models are from 1963. One has been fully restored the other is in original condition (I think the strap may even be original). Glad to hear from other Smiths collectors.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Wow nearly 12 months since the last post here, and here's my first SMITHS watch. A 1963 ASTRAL

.









That should be first post not last! It's not the eyesight, honest guv...


----------



## Rollinix (Jun 28, 2016)

I collect, restore and sell these watches in my shop...something about them and their history that I just can't get enough of!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My contribution...

*Smiths Imperial, cal.0104 19 Jewels, circa 1960*










*SMITHS EMPIRE, 5 Jewel `TY` movement? `Made In Gt Britain` at The Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais Wales, circa mid 1950s*

*







*


----------



## Rollinix (Jun 28, 2016)

http://pin.it/OfohKmQ

Lets see if this works! If it does...there should be a picture of a superb 1950s Smiths Deluxe watch above!!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Rollinix said:


> http://pin.it/OfohKmQ
> 
> Lets see if this works! If it does...there should be a picture of a superb 1950s Smiths Deluxe watch above!!


 I'm not sure where you got the link from but that won't work on the forum. I followed your link, right clicked on the picture and selected 'copy image address' (in Chrome) and then pasted it below:


----------



## Rollinix (Jun 28, 2016)

Getting better! My own Smiths...A404 face, I recently had an A404 to relume (hands only) for a client. He'd also had the case replated. Matter of choice, I quite like to see some ageing for authenticity.

Andy


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

A couple of mine. 

Smiths De Luxe, 9ct watch with British Rail Presentation for 45 years service, hallmarked 1962.










Smiths Everest 25 Jewel automatic


----------



## Rollinix (Jun 28, 2016)

I like the Everest Auromatic! Have been restoring a few ...here's a more unusual one:

A 16 Jewel Smiths Deluxe. Had to do some restoration on it...managed to find a 16 Jewel Benson watch (they used the Smiths mechanisms for a while) to bring this watch back to life!

I'll try again...the picture didn't download!










My 16 Jewel Smiths Deluxe! Will eventually get the hang of this!


----------



## Rollinix (Jun 28, 2016)

Some I collect, some I sell on. This one needed little restoration for the store. Funny how some of these old watches maintain such a perfect condition. Evidence of a well loved or NOT well loved watch...depending on your perspective!


----------



## ndpadgett (Sep 18, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> My contribution...
> 
> *Smiths Imperial, cal.0104 19 Jewels, circa 1960*
> 
> ...


 Mach,

This is the first time I have seen a Smiths Empire in what looks like a stainless steel case (is it?). Can you tell me what the lug width is on this? I have also never seem this type of bracelet on an Empire. Is it original or did you add it after market? Anyway, both watches look great!!!



Rollinix said:


> No problem Neil...have just sent you an email. Did you find the parts for the Smiths Imperial? Always happy to service or fix Smiths watches.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andy


 Andy, found your email and have sent a reply. Unfortunately I haven't had any luck getting the Imperial bits.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ndpadgett said:


> Mach,
> 
> This is the first time I have seen a Smiths Empire in what looks like a stainless steel case (is it?). Can you tell me what the lug width is on this? I have also never seem this type of bracelet on an Empire. Is it original or did you add it after market? Anyway, both watches look great!!!


 The Empire has a plated case & the lug width is 18mm, the bracelet came with the watch which I bought a few years ago.& thanks, I rather like them :thumbs_up:


----------



## Gizzalicious (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Gizzalicious (Jul 16, 2016)

A few of my father in laws and mine.


----------



## staffie (Dec 2, 2016)

I like to contribute, but nothing as lovely as the majority of the posts here, however two have more sentimental value as one was my grandfather's and another was the watch I most remember seeing my father wear during early life (until he got the Bulova bug, and then his infatuation with collecting watches). The 3rd was part of his collection.

Grandfather's watch (don't you just love mechanical watches, just two part turns of the crown and off it went!)










Father's early watch (again, just a turn and off it went!)










In the collection


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Smiths Astral Quartz © 1973.










Smiths Astralon hand wind © 1973.










Timefactors Smiths Everest










And another photo of the ©1963 Smiths Astral


----------



## FarmerPalmer (May 11, 2017)

Smiths Radio Room:








>

Smiths Everest:


----------



## Sunbeam S7 (May 2, 2017)

Quick question. Does anyone know the original model number for my 1971 diver?

The Barrie Smith book has cropped the stock number (Page 256).


----------



## FarmerPalmer (May 11, 2017)

My wife's Smiths Radio Room


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My only Smiths is my underground pocket watch, bought it in 1979 at a long since closed jewellers in Whitby along with a rubber stopwatch case which fitted over it (original perished found another recently), the watch probably dates from the the mid 1960's he had a box of new old stock "not much call for them"

It has never been serviced and runs around a minute a day slow or sometimes fast not bad for a watch which has done about 4000 underground shifts and still goes underground from time to time.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

One from Timefactors...

*SMITHS PRS-29A, ETA2801-2 17 jewels*


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

A recent acquisition:










No idea on date and haven't plucked up courage to try and remove the back yet.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Three more from Timefactors,

PRS 18Q-COSC by Paul, on Flickr

Smiths PRS-29A by Paul, on Flickr

Smiths Military PRS-29AM by Paul, on Flickr

:thumbs_up:


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Amazing how these are becoming collectible, like some other brands. But as cheap as they were they did what they were meant to do.


----------



## Darrel (Dec 18, 2018)

Please could anybody give me any information about this watch it was my dad's all I know it's a smiths 21 jewel shockproof I can't find any watches similar when looking so not sure of age or value


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Smiths Everest PRS-25 (by Timefactors). 36mm with a Miyota 9015 24jewel automatic movement , 2.5mm thick high dome sapphire crystal with AR coating on the underside, screw down back and crown with 100m/330ft water resistance. Stainless steel screw link clasp with easy 5 position micro adjustments. :biggrin:

Smiths PRS-25 Everest by Paul, on Flickr

Smiths PRS-25 Everest. by Paul, on Flickr

Smiths PRS-25 Everest by Paul, on Flickr

Smiths PRS-25 Everest. by Paul, on Flickr

Smiths Everest PRS-25 36mm by Paul, on Flickr

:thumbs_up:


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Timefactors have just put the PRS-40 Automatic up on their website for £235.

That seems a bargain

http://timefactors.com/smithsprs40auto.htm

Here's a photo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

KAS118 said:


> Timefactors have just put the PRS-40 Automatic up on their website for £235.
> 
> That seems a bargain
> 
> ...


 It looks like a great buy, though I may hold out for the Chronograph version.

The new PRS-10 is a dead cert though. :thumbs_up:


----------



## cosmic55 (May 31, 2019)

brummie1875 said:


> Three more from Timefactors,
> 
> PRS 18Q-COSC by Paul, on Flickr
> 
> ...


 Really like these


----------



## cosmic55 (May 31, 2019)

My 1st Smiths, 1959 A456 Everest Range Deluxe


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

This has turned into one of my favourite watches.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Another Timefactors Smiths and another based on the Everest case.

Smiths Everest Expedition.


----------



## Often Confused (Feb 3, 2021)

My daughter has just bought me a Smiths Imperial for my birthday. I'm hooked already. What lovely watches.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Another club I can join :clap:

A recent purchase, TimeFactors PRS-55, Smiths Caribbean


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## andyd30 (Jul 19, 2018)

Having been a member here for a while now, I can't believe I haven't spotted this section before! I have two original Smiths, one a ~1950 RG and the other a 1968 W10, love them both!


----------



## andyd30 (Jul 19, 2018)

andyd30 said:


> Having been a member here for a while now, I can't believe I haven't spotted this section before! I have two original Smiths, one a ~1950 RG and the other a 1968 W10, love them both!


 Lets see if I can get the images to show, as edit timeout?


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

OK. Some people ask randomly of my PRS-40 concerning how to put a leather strap or metal bracelet on it. Yes, I will answer questions about it if you ask, but I think it's best if I can just refer people to this post.










I started with trying it on leather. What you see is body peircing bars with their connecting balls. The large balls are easy to fit but show at the side of the watch and also have other concerns (see bellow). I've found there are other ways to do this with bars and bolts sold in Cousins. They all should work in the same way. The bar length with the ball ends hold the strap in place simply because it can't pull back through the hole in the watch body.










Next I tried a cheap slim black metal bracelet from Aliexpress. Which worked fine with smaller balls. The larger ones pulled the bracelet inside the hole where the next link pushed out and extended the bracelets second link by about 5mm each side. Not good on a case that is already 55mm. This is also not the colour I wanted. Please note.. the small balls are very difficult to attach to the bar.










I eventually, after my 2nd attempt, settled on a brushed silver bracelet. Smiths state the body of the watch requires a 20mm nato which fits the watch and it does. However, on ordering this bracelet in 20mm the curvature of the watch case would not allow this thicker bracelet to fit through the case hole (donated to another watch). I settled for a 19mm bracelet which the curvature keeps central to the watch. Also the small balls allows the second link more space to extend and drop down to wrap around the wrist (as above).
























The small attachment balls are a pain to use. Very fiddly. Be prepared to loose a few and don't rely on finger tightness as they come loose. I lost one to the wind one day but the watch was saved. I use two small needle nose pliers now to tighten the bar and have a supply of these..










All said and done.. the automatic version of this watch is 5mm? (I can't recall) higher than the quartz version and wearing a nato raised it a little to high for my wearing preference (I much prefer bracelets anyway).










Now it sits flush and, in my opinion, looks better on a bracelet.

All these bracelets, bars and ball fittings were from AliExpress for relatively small amounts of money. I wouldn't recommend buying expencive bracelets for experimentation.

If you want to do this yourself.. good luck.

Apologies for the long winded post.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

SolaVeritate said:


> OK. Some people ask randomly of my PRS-40 concerning how to put a leather strap or metal bracelet on it. Yes, I will answer questions about it if you ask, but I think it's best if I can just refer people to this post.


 Ingenious solution, well done :notworthy:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Prs-29AM


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

Quasar. Sadly, not running properly.

Any thoughts about who might be able to fix it?


----------

